# BARN FIND



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Check out my latest barn find. It's going to make a great hunting rig.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

That's amazing! i'm jealous


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

deal of a lifetime!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Three words come to mind....I HATE YOU !!!! I would give both my adult children for a find like that. When I was in college dad bought a used bronco and I would love to find one cheap and fix it up....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I know where there is a 64' Chevy Impala Sport Coupe sitting in a barn and next to it is a 59' Pontiac. I have offered but always told no. It's been on cement blocks since 1965. He needed a battery for his tractor.:shock:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

So, how many gallons per mile does it take?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Would love to have that 64 Impala. Always wanted one of those when I was in high school. 
Dad wouldn't let me have one. 
Smart man..........


----------

